# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v.2.27.15. Alcatel 5049W and 5049Z

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.15**MTK Tab:*Released unlock solution for new devices locked with *"Device Unlock" application**♦ Alcatel 5049W/ T-Mobile REVVL
♦ Alcatel 5049Z / MetroPCS A30 Fierce*Please, read the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] carefully, because unlock method includes some specific features!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

